# Aggressive doe...common?



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been wondering if it's common for a doe to be aggressive with small kids that aren't hers? A couple days ago, one of my does (sticking her head between wooden slats, between stalls), managed to grab a doeling by the scruff of the neck. She tried to "fling" the kid, smashing her into the outside of the stall. :shocked: 
These 2 does (Nubians) have never admitted defeat, as to which one is herd queen. "Little Miss Aggression" is due to kid in about 3 weeks, which will be her 2nd kidding. 
I'm wondering how common this is, or is my doe psycho? She was great with her own kids last year. By the way, the doeling came out of it just fine, and the wooden stall slats have been tightened up. 
I appreciate any input on this
Thanks!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, it is very common for does to act this way. Some does are more tolerant than others but most does will butt, push, and bite any kids that are not theirs. The kids very quickly learn who to avoid!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

All of my does will butt at the other does' kids when they come close, but it's more of a pushing them away from their udder/feed dish versus hitting them hard. This only happens around feeding time. The rest of the day, any dam can be seen lying around with her kids and kids from the rest of the herd in peace (built in babysitters!).
We had one doe that was mean and aggressive to kids to where I thought she would seriously hurt or kill one of them. I sold her. Going after them when they aren't trying to nurse off of her or eat out of her dish is a little concerning to me, but that's just me.
And yeah, the kids quickly learn not to try nursing off someone who isn't their dam (or try to share the food dish!). :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a couple of mean Doe's like that... I think... they think... that they don't want someone else's kid ...near their udder....she only wants her kids around them... :wink:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a couple pushy does, even one that will bite the others, so I would say it's common. Usually the other does learn to stay away from them. I just hate it when they go after the babies though because they are defenseless.


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I had a doe who was in her kidding stall with her trips and every time the kid in the next stall would lay within biting distance she would go crazy trying to bite him. Four weeks later they are all in a large pen living together. Hormones! The kids will quickly learn that they should avoid other does and the does will eventually relax a little when the kids learn some manners.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Very very common: I had a doe a couple years ago, run clear across the barn, smash a kid into the wall, right in front of me. The kid hit a 4x4 post and it took about 5 minutes before it died right at my feet. That doe should be glad I didn't have a gun close at hand.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup! All of mine butt the other kids! My Alpine who has always been a sweetie, will squeeze her mouth through the hog panel to bit the other does kids. She pulls out their hair when she bites them!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So with all this said what age do u put the new mom and kidds out with the general herd if they have been separated? I have a new doe and doeling 5 weeks that I want to put with my pregnant doe and wether once my test results are in. the pregnant doe has 5 weeks to go but is huge. She chases and headbutts the cat out of the pasture. I have thought about separating her and adding the others with my wether. I am not sure what is best.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I start putting mine does with new kids out in the pasture within a week. They do fine. The babies stay with their mom and the others are nice to them as long as they stay out of their space. They may butt or bite at them when the babies get too close, but the babies just run back to momma. Usually when I first introduce the babies the other goats seem interested and go sniff them and don't do anything mean to them.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine were pretty good when the kids were little - it is now, when the kids are 8 months old that the meanness kicks in.......I notice when their mom isn't watching the other does will sneakily nip or push a nearby kid that isn't theirs. Although it is funny, Chara is meaner to Mink's kids (Mink is the queen) but Mink is very tolerant of Chara's doeling, my tiny Lily. Bailey is equally annoyed with all the kids, but then again Chara and Mink use her as a punching bag most of the time - it makes me wonder how well her kid would have fared if it had lived. Bailey has been pushing back more lately, I think she decided that since half the herd is smaller than her she doesn't necessarily have to remain bottom gal on the totem pole. Herd dynamics are very interesting.

I would have found it hard to keep a doe that killed another kid............I heard of does grabbing other kids and flinging them but I would be so freaked out if that happened.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We may not ever put our kids in a kidding pen, depending on the weather and the mom's experience, Normally they would stay in a kidding pen for 2 to 3 days and we then let them back out into the herd-20 does. We have divider boards set up in the barn to help younger animals get away from more aggressive does during feeding time, and we leave out our kidding barrels so the kids can lay in them and have more space away from the adults. We don't use the heatlamps in the barrels, unless it is below 20 degrees and only then if the kids are less than a week old.

http://www.vkvboers.com/Barrel.pdf


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

When you said kidding barrel, i pictured them lying on their side so the babies could get in - where do you get those blue plastic barrels?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have access to metal barrels that had feed grade oil in them I really don't know where everyone gets their barrels from. That would be a good post to start and find out, you could try advertising on craigslist.

We use them, because it keeps the barn safer with the heat lamps in the winter. I don't like the thought of my barn burning down, then we realized how much it helps with the kids getting under mom and in the other adult goat's way. I haven't had a smashed kid since I started using them. At first I thought it would seem weird to stuff a new born baby in the barrel and interupt the bonding process with mom, but it doesn't seem to matter, some of the mom's will lay their heads in the barrels when the babies are real little to stay close to babies or just lay right next to the barrels.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill, that is horrible ~ I just read your post about the kid & mean doe.  I do believe my doe is that mean. 
We used to breed pigs, so I automatically assumed that I needed to seperate babies from other adults. I just hadn't realized how far my doe could stick her head out of her stall! From reading the posts here, I know that if my doe is psycho, she isn't the only one.  
Thank you for the idea about the barrels! I have (5) clean 50-gal plastic barrels that I just advertised to get rid of! We have used some of them for cow/pig feeders/waterers in the past, but I hadn't thought to use them for kid huts! 

Oops...Just re-read the post, I was thinking of using them more like a dog house in mom's stall, but you've given me a great idea! LOL...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Those blue barrels look great! I have a few dog houses and igloos scattered around the goat area so if kids decide not to hang out in the cattle hutch or wood house they have somewhere to go. They love one brown plastic house the best and I think they like the warming effect the sun has on it like it would in these blue barrels. Gotta get some of those :greengrin:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

My husband came home one day with a couple barrels and started cutting holes in them, I was thinking, "Hmmm, now what is he up to." Before I knew it he had a heat lamp barrel set up and ready to go. I was thinking the man is a genius. I know, I actually just admitted that. He works in agruculture, turkeys to be exact, and goes to a lot of farms, one of the farms he visits also has lambs, they were using the barrels and recommended that we try them. I just think they are wonderul, and wouldn't want to go through a kidding season with out them.

We have tried several different set ups, to help with the safety of the kids, We kid out right at 20 does at the same time. We have found divider walls around the barn, really help, and these barrels really help.

Here is a link to Our kidding pen set-up and how we put dividing boards up in the barn to help slow down the cranky does.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 5e047a809f


----------

